# One more MkV GTi - SQ install pics



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey guys...

well, i just finished of my second back-to-back MkV GTi SQ install. If you remember the last one, this one is another step up on budget, overall sq, and apperance. so here goes.

Goals: 

1.Excellent SQ with the ability for rear fill surround (dictated by the customer)

2. Stealthy apperance in the back but clean and can be shown off if need be

3. fabricate better midbass mounting locations on the stock door 

lets get started:

the signal starts wtih an alpine IWA-505 dvd/cd headunit. learning from the experiences wih the metra kit kit, this time i used the one kit that apparently fits well, a american international kit, and installed the HU. I bonded the two pieces of the kit together, molded it, and then painted flat back so its one seamless surround around the headunit:










here is a pic of the two pieces of kit being molded together:










the ipod adapter for the HU was lead out to the glovebox:










onto the front stage, whcih consists of a pair of Seas Lotus refernce 6.5" two way component et.

The tweeters, were molded into the stock A pillars, and the A pillare recovered with vinyl:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

here are a coupla quick build pics of the A pillar, first, the molding process:










then, vinyled, and stock vent installed back into it, tweeters placed and ready to be installed into the vehicle:



















now, moving onto one of the most challenging parts of the install. as you may or may not know, the mkv GTI has a rather unique stock speaker mounting. the stock midbass is at hte back of hte door, whcih sux, and there is a map pocket going to the front. in the last GTI, i molded kicks, but a requirement for this GTI was that the kicks are not to be touched. ther efor, the only real way to do this is via door pods.

here are two pics of what a stock GTI door looks like, i grabbed them off someoen else's post as i forgot to take pics of hte stock door:

here you can clearly see the stock midbass location










and the pocket upfront whcih obviously makes for an interesting mold for a pod










there wasnt budget really to do a fully molded door panel...

so anyway, here are hte first, finished result.

the door pod is molded so it slides into the pocket cavity, i also molded with a shape that i felt is well suited to the overall shape of the stock door panel...whcih is always a difficult thing to do when you cant follow the entire contour of the door.

the pods were finihsed off with dark vinyl, whcih acutlaly matches the grain really well and the upper portion of hte stock door, though the lighting and my camera makes it look a bit more off than it really is 

here they are:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

a coupla shots of them inside the car with the doors closed (sorry for the dark pics)


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

and finally the entire front end as a whole:










now, onto construction pics of hte pod.

first, the stock door pocket was trimmed to allow proper clearance for hte pod:










then the area to be glassed was taped off and roughly marked:










then 7 layers of 3/4oz cloth as applied, whcih was tricky due to the ledge of hte pocket. after that was dried, a layer of duraglass was applied, and the entire thing was allowed to dry for 48 hours, this ensures it is properly hardened and no warping occurs.










once they were cured, and removed, the moldes were removed from the door and trimmed to the desired shape, to make the portion that snaps into the door pocket ledge, a piece of MDF and ABS plastic was used, and then smoothed over with filler. there is also a back vent hole into the mold so its not a completely sealed pod, this lessens midbass coloration somehwat and allows hte wire to be passed through, obviously:










next, a layer of thick dampening went onto the mold for resonance killing:










and then the ring baffles were attached:










and then the entire piece was molded. first ht emold cloth, and then the shape was strengthed frm the inside with more layeres of glass and duraglass.










then it was test fitment time, and as you can see, they fit quite well even just sitting there:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

then, a crap load of sound proofing went onto the back of hte door droo panel to kill buzzing and vibrations as much as we can. it prety much went onto any surface that i can dampened properly:



















next, it was back to the pods...

they were sanded smooth, and in went a layer of modeling clay to kill resonance even more, its hard to see in this pic, but its the white stuff you sorta seen in the pod:










then, another layer of dampening went over the clay for more resonanace prevention and to jhold the clay in place, again, its hard to see unless you look close between the two hehe










finally, they are ready to receive vinyl:










and on goes the factory matching vinyl:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

then, a layer of deadv4 thick foam went onto the stock metal door, this does its best at resisting road noise, new speaker wires were ran into the door via drilled out molex plugs:










then the door pod was attached to the door via speedclips and screw, and the entire door mounted back on:










and then finally, the seas midbass was installed into the pod:










the same goes for the other side:




























so onto the rear speaker install. the customer provided me wth a set of Hertz HSK165 6.5" two way comps for rear fill and surround purposes.

first, the passiver xover was installed into the cavity and wires neatly organized:










then the hertz midbass was installed into the stock location, the panel was dampened a bit and wires from the xovers lead out:










and the hertz tweeter was iunstalled at the stock location via the bridge mounting option, MDF blocks were first epoxied to the location, the brige moutning screws into them, and then i put some dampened around the area for good measures


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

and the same for the other side:



















finally, we arrive at the hatch area. first is the normal view, with the stock cargo mat in place, as you can see, not a lot has changed, the load floor was raised by about an inch or so at the maximum:










a layer of soft carpet was cutout to go in between the rubber underside of the cargo mat and the fake floor to prevent any cutting or slicing of hte vinyl:










and lift that out and you see a fake floor with removable panels, though its hard to see, the front panel has raised vinyl logo of GTI


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

pop all the panels off and the entire install is viewable.

upfront, TWO DLS reference RA50s power the entire system. one amp sends 75 watts each to the tweeters, and 75 watts to the rears, and powres one of hte subs with 200 watts or so, while the other RA50 is bridged to send well voer 200 watts to the mdibasses, and 200 watts to the other subwoofer. I installed a link so to give the appearance of one, very long amplifier. two Exile audio XT10 10" flat subs provide the bottom end, they sit in a .9 cubfeet sealed enclsoure. and the alpine H701 DSP processor is highlighted to the right of hte subs, and provides all the active processing for the entire system.

the equipment is trimmed by white suede, and the floor is in dark vinyl.




























close up of the equipment:










and from further back in the car:










and a few quick build up pics of the trunk, was too busy and didnt get to take too many...



















and all the wiring, as you can see, quite tight, not an ounce of room was spared 










with the help of Leon, it sounds quite nice, stage is very very high, and its well centered with good widths and depths. midbass is also pretty darn good, just an overall nice tonality to it. the two XT10s, continue to impress me with their output, impact and transients, for how small and low powered they are 

prolly one of my favorite installs in recent times...mainly due to overcoming the challenges of the door and the limited space in the hatch for all the gear

b


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

WOW - just WOW... I think this is some of your best work yet. To me, this is a PERFECT install. I love stealth and how you incorporate your own style into everything you do. As always, thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Man, those pods are sexy. Nice work as always!


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Amazing work as always Bing.

I can't help but think how out of place that ED dampener is, though, in such high class installs.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks guys...as for the Ed dampener, i only use hte V1UE and V4, both has worked fantastic for me, very low failure rate if any, great performance...i am always loyal to things that work for me, and no need to jump on a bandwagon if there is no phyiscal issues from my own experineces 

the UE bein thick, to me, has meant that one layer doe smore than some of hte other brand i have used, and the sell sticking foam V4 i think is a product that works well, cuase the glue that people often use to stick normal foam with, the red canned version, fails under heat and is much more messy to apply and is thinner 

so 

p.s. you can tell that that i really do only stay loyal to prodcuts i believe it based on my own expeinced based on the evolving brands and products i use on my installs, there are some brands i used to use a lot more, but little or no these days...and there is a reason for that...


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

Excellent build Bing. 

Quick question. How did you aim the door pods. Are the speakers firing straight across to each other or slightly forward into the dash?


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

Another amazing install.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

they are aimed pretty much straight across at a very slight upward angle.

i know in some pics it looks like its aiming forward, not sure why htat is, cuase when the door is closed, the speaker prety much face outward directly. hehe


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

Pods are very nice.. Does that hole vent into the door? Does that make it IB?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i wpouldnt call it IB really, the metal was not cut behind there, i look at the door, and witn the close proximity of hte winddow motor, and not sure hwat exactly is behind the metal, i decided not to try and cut out hte metal behind there, so any airspace it has is in for the most part, in the space between the door panel and the metal.


----------



## oneiztoomany (Oct 1, 2007)

amazing install, i wish you were a little closer, i would definately have you do my next install 

would you reccomend also putting foam on the backside of plastic door card or just dampener?


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks great Bing another first rate install....

B-


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i personally think foamn should be on the metal, and dampening on the door card...to my experinces that works best...but its your call


----------



## quakerroatmeal (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice looking work as always.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Amazing work!

Are the steering wheel controls working for the Alpine DVD?


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Once again, an amazing install!
The integration of the door pods looks like they came from the factory..
Great job, Bing! 

Looking forward to your next one!...

Mark


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

Another Amazing job Bing! I guess I too am at a Loss for "German Engineering" Must Make speaker fire at my @$$...... Aw yes that is Vundabar! seriously that door pod looks Factory. Can't wait for my turn.


----------



## kiko (Feb 1, 2008)

wow ! those door look realy amazing bro ! you got very good skills...

my dad owns a jetta and im with you, it would be a pain in the ass to do a good install....

congrats men !


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

OK, let me see how much it would cost to ship my car out to Cali and back?
Ok, maybe a plane ticket for you to MI and back?
OK, that won't work either...

Once again....Damn, I wish you could do my car. I love your work. These are the type of installs I have always loved. For the last twenty years I have been trying to make it happen. I guess I will have to go at it solo once again. For about the fourth or fifth time in the last nine years or so I have all the equipment to put a nice system together but procrastinate on the install because I really want to make it look and sound nice. I have ability but I am no master at any one thing so.....I will use your post and philosophy for inspiration. SimplicityInSound is AWESOME!!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks guys  

yes, the steering wheel interface works fine.

infact, with the can interface, this is gotta be one of hte FASTEST responding SWIs i have ever tried, i am pretty sure its down to the car, and the CAN adapter, virtually no delay what so ever, where as every other car i have done it in, more htan i care to remember, ther eis a noticable delay, and someimes if you just press it once quick, it doesnt work...this thing works flawlessly.

on the downside, it cannot tell the difference between when you are in audio mode or menu display mode, so when you program the right buttons, mainly hte up arrow and down arrow for track up and down, it will cycle through the menus as well...so its a compromise

you can either have that, and have annoying track up and down when you are trying to scroll through the menu items (whcih doesnt happen that often)< or you can program the SWI to not use those buttons, but thats kinda lame also, cause you have just spent 100 bucks of modules to make it do, volume up and down, mute and source, when you want to change track, you still need to press the HU...

meh...hehe

but on the good side, i heard the mkVI gti is back to a normal front door location lol


----------



## jboz (Feb 16, 2008)

As you all can tell by his work, Bing definately is a master craftsman. It is evident from his attention to detail that he really enjoys what he is doing and cares about his customers and the quality of the finished product. Of course, the real killer is that he is an incredibly nice guy too. Imagine that ... a surgeon with a good bedside manner too.

Initial impressions of the system are very good. The imaging is nice and high with a good sound stage and some nice midbass kick from the SEAS door pods. 

The only professional disagreement we had was regarding the rear soundstage. Bing tends to be a more traditional high sound quality front stage guy and I tend to be more of a "rebel" [at least in the SQ mobile audio world because otherwise I tend to be pretty boring] who wants a compramise so that I can choose to listen to a nice stereo only implementation, yet when I feel like it, mess around with some rear ambiance or funky multichannel recordings. To that end, we setup the H701 so that it also feeds a powered rear stage so that DD/DTS audio discs or multichannel concert DVDs can be played via the 4.1 channels [no center channel - it's mixed into the stereo fronts]. The stereo option has been tuned very nicely already, but I need to work on properly setting up the multichannel option.

For the bass, originally, the idea was to use a JL Stealthbox in the rear, but soon the original plan changed because it just did not make sense financially. Once it was decided to build the false floor for the amps, why not also install the subs there too since the build was being constructed anyway. This saved about $700 from omitting the Stealthbox and those Exile 10" shallow subs are very reasonably priced and sound pretty snappy and go fairly deep for being shallow drivers. I obviously can't compare the 2 implementations, but I would think that the 2 shallow 10s should equal if not exceed the output of the single Stealthbox JL. We are not going to win any SPL competitions, but that was not the goal. The bass actually blends in very naturally as the goal was SQ not volume.

Unfortunately, I've had the car now in the garage for the past few days and still have not been able to enjoy some tunes or mess with the H701 tuning because I have been so swamped at work ... but soon ... soon my family will lose me for a few days so I can play around with the new toys.

Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

good to see you have made it through the day and have finalyl had time to post your thoughts jim 

let me know if the 701 will do waht you want it to do, or if Eng is just smokin his indo crack again 

once you get the rear channels figured out, i would deinfetly want you hear it, i have never heard a 4.1 surround system in a car, ever 

now go back to fixing the transportation problems of hte bay area!!!


----------



## jboz (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks Bing,

The best part is that I evidently am already half asleep in front of the computer as I thought I was posting that last post #29 to the GTI board ... not DIYMA. This may be a cue for me to wrap it up for tonight!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Awesome Bing!

Sorry to bother again but what interface did you use?

A regular PESWIX?

If you have any tips on that I would apretiate.

I have a VW POLO and I am gonna install the same steering wheel.

And what about the tire in the trunk? Is it accessible?


----------



## jboz (Feb 16, 2008)

We used the PAC line of steering wheel adapters. Specifically for the VW and Alpine head unit you have to use the:

Pacific Accessory Corporation C2R-VW, 
Pacific Accessory Corporation SWI-CAN, and 
Pacific Accessory Corporation SWI-JACK 

The Peripheral line, which includes the VWAH and PESWICAN together with the specific head unit controler like the PESWIX or the other 3 available should work the same.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

what spare tire?


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Man, you do some nice work for sure! I see nothing simple about this setup though. Looks like some major time and dedication went into that install. I only wish I had that kind of time and desire to do something like that. 

I will say those front seats make baby Jesus cry.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

simplicity is a value and goal to strive towards, rather than taken in completely literal terms


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

Great install, Bing.... of course you know, every install you do just gets me closer and more excited for mine...


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

jboz said:


> Thanks Bing,
> 
> The best part is that I evidently am already half asleep in front of the computer as I thought I was posting that last post #29 to the GTI board ... not DIYMA. This may be a cue for me to wrap it up for tonight!


Hi Jim,

If you happen to come by DIYMA again, I'd like to hear more about your impressions of having the subs under the mats in the trunk. I know Bing has it the same way in his car and speaks favorably of it. He is going to be doing my Civic in another month or so and the plan, for now, is a similar install for the trunk.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Sorry for the OFFTOPIC once again..

Well in my car I will have the exatly same steering wheel, but my display of the car doesn't show the radio information.

All I want is have the basic controls of the DRZ9255 with the steering wheel controls. I still need those 3 items?


----------



## jboz (Feb 16, 2008)

I just PM'd you with details, but the short version is that the PAC C2RVW is the VW plug connector so you do not have to cut any wires. I believe if you will not be running a double din nav unit you can get away with a less expensive alternative. The PAC SWICAN is the CANBUS interface, and the PAC SWIJACK is the specific Alpine head unit interface. For your Clarion you may need another. There are only I believe 3 or 4 different head unit interfaces and each one operates a number of brands. Peripheral products also work the same way. Check this thread for more details regarding the European Connects2 brand, which is supposed to work better. 

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60747

With the PAC and Peripheral you lose the Audio portion of the MFD menu so that if you choose to program the right side buttons to say change tracks or radio presets, when you press the right side buttons it will change your cd track but also change the MFD to the next option [e.g. from MPG to trip time, etc.] The Connects2 interface retains the OEM functionality so you do not have this problem when changing tracks.

With all 3 of these brands you will lose any audio display of radio stations etc from your MFD.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I like the door pods as well. Looks nice.

Any issues so far with the panel moving or vibrations?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

with super high volumes on the certain songs, there prolly is still some more buzzing, with as much dampening as i can smother, there are certain areas i cannot dampen, and when you get a big slab of plastic like this, its just tough...certain cars ar ebetter than others, like the vette barely had any rattles in the end...but door pods, being attached to the door card, is also more prone to it than a normal install


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ kinda figured. I thought it'd be hard to tame a door pod install like that. As long as the customer is happy, though. 


nice work. looking forward to seeing what you've done with the civic.


----------



## mlDUB (Oct 1, 2008)

looks amazing


----------



## jboz (Feb 16, 2008)

After only very limited auditioning at normal listening levels there is no buzzing yet. I have not blasted the volume yet and have not yet played any midbass heavy tracks. I'll keep my fingers crossed as the volume increases song by song.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

virtually all the songs i cycle through had no buzzing, but one song, a song notorious for cuasing buzzing in virtually all the system i have heard, did cause some..

its the good ole alice deejay song, better off alone. 

the reason for this is that in the intro, for a brief 5-8 seconds, the onlything thats playing relaly is the big boosted drum beat, with no other music to mask anyhting at all. virtually every car wtih door mounted spekares i have played this song in, has exhibited some buzzing, kicks is a whole nother story hehe...but even with cars that has some really really serious remold and dampening, still had to some extent a bit of buzzing during hte intro part 

b


----------



## redfred18t (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow that is so clean

I wish I could pull off even half of that skill on my jetta

good work again!


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

super clean, blow me away with the trunk install.


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

Very nice, i know how hard the mk5 is to install in from personal experience.


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a question: The vinyl jobs always look stellar, what is your favorite brand to use? 

Thanks and congrats on another amazing install!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i dont have a favorite brand, all the vinyl i use i pick out of a few books with a few nundred patternss, grains nad colors at my supplier.

the hardback vinyled like this one, which is midnight black G grain, looks best, but, they are also the ones that do NOT want to strech and is hardest to work with...

b


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

How had I not seen this??? 

Another great install Bing! It makes me want to go in a different direction with my install. For now I'm going to stick with the OEM midbass locations but if I need to change it up do you think an RS225 is doable how you did this pod? 

Diggin the crap out of the hatch, just not sure I want to give up the spare.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

haha, i would have throught you saw this a while back, it was linked golfmkv.com as well...hehe

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64467&highlight=quality+sound

as far as doing an 8", yeah the space is there, but, it hink oe thing htat may come into plya is if you want to retain the glove box opening iwth the door closed, it cant be too big of of an 8...a RS225 maybe okay...nots sure without having it infront of me


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow, impressive install to say the least. Craftsmanship on par with some of the better installs I have seen and nothing I could come close too, which that isn't saying much as I am not skilled in fiberglass what so ever! 

Very clean and detailed work for sure. I wish I had talent like this for my next install in my car when the time comes. I will look to this thread for inspiration, lol! 

Good job!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> haha, i would have throught you saw this a while back, it was linked golfmkv.com as well...hehe
> 
> http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64467&highlight=quality+sound
> 
> as far as doing an 8", yeah the space is there, but, it hink oe thing htat may come into plya is if you want to retain the glove box opening iwth the door closed, it cant be too big of of an 8...a RS225 maybe okay...nots sure without having it infront of me



Yeah I'll definitely need the glove box to open. I'll have to look at the specs again but I think it's just under 3.5" deep.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

3.5" you may get away with it...


----------



## CRAM V (Feb 12, 2007)

Want to make me a set of those door pods and mail them too me 

Love your work man! Your name really sums it up! And even with your various plexi-lighting...perfect subtle touch!

Marc


----------



## paulm287 (Feb 1, 2006)

Is it just me or are two separate cars pictured? I know it really makes no difference because they have the same door panel but one is a manual and one is an automatic (jetta?).

Nice install though


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

Becarefull the crosoover might get ruster over the time. I'd rather put in the trunk and run longer wires. Clean and simple install as always


----------



## jboz (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes, the 2 photos towards the top of the post showing the stripped interior with the manual shifter are from another car and were only intended to show the general oem speaker locations and shape of the door panel on the Mk V GTI. My car is the DSG GTI shown in every other photo.

Also, there are no crossovers in the doors of the install. The fronts are run actively using an Alpine H701. There are rear fill speakers with a crossover between the mids and tweets, but the crossovers are in the interior of the car with no possiblity of getting wet.

Also, let me preempt the start of any discussions of the downsides of using rear fill. While a great front stage stereo install is essential, my opinion is that so long as the vocals are centered up front and the rear fill is used judiciously for ambiance purposes or for listening to multichannel recordings it enhances the musical experience to have the option of going beyond just a stereo front stage. 

Sorry about that, but I have noticed that many times when the phrase "rear fill" is mentioned, it attracts all sorts of others to start chiming in about the negatives and waste of installing rear fill channels.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

well cool. If your HU has the DVD audio play back capability, it'll be awesome to enjoy multi channel recordings .


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

khanhfat said:


> Becarefull the crosoover might get ruster over the time. I'd rather put in the trunk and run longer wires. Clean and simple install as always


eh? where are xovers that would get exposed to water? i sure hope water isnt leaking down into the inside of hte car hehe, its a coupe, the xovers are in the inside of the body, no doors, no moving windows, hence no leakge. by a rul of thumb i never put passives into the doors of cars, unless the owner specifically demands it. 

edit...oh i see Jim cleared that up arleady hehe


----------



## uberjeff (Jan 22, 2009)

Great job on the install. I saw it over on the golfmkv board and made my way over here to see more of the pics. 

Kudos!


----------



## talibmohamid (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah man....good work..


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

flawless... simply flawless.. wish i could afford something like that.. Did this entire kit cost around $4000-5000 or so including labor? I'm local to Bing and Leon.. man it makes me miss my systems.. those pods are just beautiful. I would personally want my PRS720 set and TRU amps in my GTI. I will think about getting something similar.. but i wouldnt do it myself for once.. i cant acheive any quality like that.


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Bing

Would do you pods only, for a GTI? If yes, would you need the entire car, or maybe just the door panels themselves?

Thanks
Plac
San Mateo


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> i personally think foamn should be on the metal, and dampening on the door card...to my experinces that works best...but its your call


Wow first time i seen some of your work it is very impressive.


----------



## jboz (Feb 16, 2008)

Bing is the man when it comes to classy and affordable installs. If you do a search you will see many more of his installs and also a few more GTIs where the detail work gets even better.

PS. 

Bing - when do I collect my $20 commission for every good plug I post????? :deal2:

...Jim...


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

jboz said:


> Bing is the man when it comes to classy and affordable installs. If you do a search you will see many more of his installs and also a few more GTIs where the detail work gets even better.
> 
> PS.
> 
> ...


Hey Jim, is my car holding up nice for you still? No DSG issues even? 

I forget where you live, but if you are ever in San Mateo some day, I would love to audition your system for a few mins. I am strongly considering doing pods. I am keeping my car at least 2-3 more years, so I figure I might as well have tunes to thrill me.

thanks, Mark


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The DSG on my GTI is going strong even with 303 lb/ft running through it.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

303 lb/ft? what is it a lawnmower!   hehe jk

jim is on vacation back in the homeland of beautiful greece.


----------



## jmvar (May 11, 2009)

Hi Bing,

I am looking to copy the design of your pods for my car. Do you account for the thickness of the vinyl when making the pods or is the vinyl thin enough that you don't have to worry about it?

Can you describe with a little more detail how you secure the pod using the speed clips and screws? Where did the speed clips and screws go?

thanks!


----------



## jasmanng (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow! The build process is an amazing journey... it seems to have a life story of its own.

Well done mate!


----------



## darrenbt (Mar 3, 2009)

Every time is see one of your installs it makes my jaw drop... just so perfect!


----------



## gsuchyta (Jul 28, 2009)

damn that is clean


----------



## fatman406 (Jul 19, 2009)

i wish i had the skill and time to do this on my corrado....


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

fatman406 said:


> i wish i had the skill and time to do this on my corrado....


Ah yes, the beloved Corrado. I had the Rado VR6 from 1994-1998 and the door pods back then were a lot easier vs. current VWs. (Like this GTI, Bing had to also custom mold a pod for my GTI). 

I'd recommend letting Bing work on your Corrado. I'd love to see what he would come up with for the Corrado. You're only 2-3 hrs away from San Jose.


----------



## hunter660 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks great. It's a bit more than I have the skills to do in my Jetta, but if I ever have the time...


----------



## Mycolorizred (May 28, 2012)

Know this is an old thread. But just acquired A mkv gti and his write up is amazing


----------



## tundradirtboy (Aug 15, 2011)

Dude,

I'm so hating on your ride. Nice workmanship. Too bad you can't work on my truck. Have great components but need help getting nice setup/install.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

gosh...i cant believe this was almost 4 years ago...i feel old


----------



## tundradirtboy (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm really into the car audio stuff, but its so much I want to do but I need guidance. For example, I have a rattle in the passenger door and I have installed sound deader in the door but still have that rattle. Any suggestions are welcomed.

Thanks


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

well things like that there isnt any tricks...find out waht exactly is rattling, and if you can get to it, you can stick foam or damper on it...but sometimes, if its an internal mechisms, like a door lock or window switch or something, there isnt much you can do with it.

b


----------

